# 1938 motor master HELP PLEASE



## VDub Will (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello all, I am pulling my hair out over this motormaster. I have about 95% of the OG parts and some extras. I am looking for the correct carburetor and throttle control. I have and extra tank, rack, fork, and frame. it has a carburetor that will work but I really want to make it 100% correct. I'm willing to trade or buy someone out. If I can't find one to buy maybe there is someone that can tell me the model of the carburetor. I have talked to someone that has a motormaster with the correct carburetor but he said there was no number or name on it. I have a ton of money in this thing now and I'm so close. PLEASE HELP!!! 

Thanks,
 Will


----------



## jkent (Nov 6, 2016)

You would think a manufacture name or model number would be stamped on the carb somewhere.
Just knowing the model number would help greatly in at least finding a compatable carb.
JKent


----------



## toyman (Mar 4, 2018)

Do you have an extra seat?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2018)

any updates?


----------

